

Name Squatting and Anonymous Coolness. - burgerbrain
http://cmdrtaco.net/2011/10/name-squatting-and-anonymous-coolness/

======
prayag
I read this in comments when the last time CmdrTaco posted on HN. Full points
for ethics.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3058565>

